# Rainbow Crew - It's Our Year Pt 6



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home, Rainbow Crew!

*Somewhere over the Rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the Rainbow
Skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true!*​
Off now, to bring myself up to date with all your goings on and update our list!

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Annabel IVF Scan 19/1, 23/1, 26/1
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
Chick66 IUI BS 14/1, Scans 19/1, 22/1, IUI 27/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, EC 26/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb
Leni IUI Stims 14/1, Scan 19/1, 22/1, IUI 26/1
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scan 26/1, EC 27-29/1
Nic (Dolly) IVF DR 27/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 21/1, 23/1, EC 26/1
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, EC 9/2
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Kitty1 ICSI Feb
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Owennicki (Nicki) ICSI Feb
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

Hope you are all having a great weekend!

Well,if the AF dance worked for NicJ (sorry, Nic that she is one of the ones from hell .. mine decided to rear her ugly head early yesterday as a birthday pressie ... b*tch!) I thought we would try a spot of follie growth dancing .......

So this is the follie growth dance for Annabel, Jake and Lise .....

       ​
... good luck for your next scans, girls.

Welcome, Jennifer ... good luck for your scan on Monday.

Chick - Hope you get sorted with the hospital re your op on Monday.

Leni - Wow, the time is here ....... good luck for your IUI on Monday.

And Nic (Dolly) - Good luck for EC on Monday too!

Monday, definately seems as if it is going to be a very busy day for the Rainbow Crew .. I'll be sitting at work itching to get home to read all your good news!

Nicki (owennicki) - Sorry to hear that your treatment is being delayed .. but you keep up with that countdown and you will be sniffing before you know it! Only 22 days to go!

Carol - So pleased the plan worked!   This is the one!  

Hope everyone else is happy and well.

My news ... well I had a great birthday and my darling darling husband was so so generous to me ... he even gave me his cold!  

Take care everyone ...

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Me again ......

Nicky, how could I forget!  

I wanted to say .. thanks for popping by ... you take all the time you need, mate - we will be here for you when you are ready to bounce back!

loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Awe, Chick

So sorry the old  has reared her ugly head.

Stick with us, mate ... fingers crossed next month brings better news.  

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Chick

sorry that AF turned up and spoilt this month for you - thinking of you and your dh.

LB
X


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Hiya girls
Glorious blue sky out here today - no sign of the bad weather yet ^snowman^
Carol - glad things are beginning to go your way
Chick - sorry that  has arrived and with great timing on a weekend. Hang in there
LadyP - great news
Nicki - I think rubella can be done privately and quickly if you need to act fast. you may want to chase up your smear test results and see if the lab can fax them to your consultant. If its an NHS system its all about being a pest or a chaser (see Kate's earlier post!)
Dee - thanks everso for the follie dance, i need it more than ever. Had my scan this morning to be told still no progress so its up the dose of drugs for me and back on monday to see if any of the littl'uns have grown. Staff are as confused as I am as to why have less than 1/2 the number as before on more drugs . Was a bit tearful this afternoon with horrid negative thoughts, so took myself off to my bed for a few hours. Feeling better, although still a bit wobbly 
DP is being great and is saying and doing all the right things - he is so wonderful.
Oh well its time for the stab. 
Rainbow wishes to all
Jakex


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

OK, OK, OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Paula, I refuse to speak about it!   

LOL
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Girls,

So much to chat up on.

Dee - Glad you enjoyed your Birthday - Naughty DH giving you his cold 

Leni - *GOOD LUCK FOR MONDAY* - This is the one

Carol - Great news, I'm so pleased your consultant saw sense, you go girl 

Chick -    

Well I'm off to meet the Southern girls for lunch, really excited and it's EC for me tomorrow, but I'm trying to fught off the start of a cold , or is it just my mind playing games with me 

GOOD LUCK to everyone with appointments tomorrow, I look forward to catching up now I have 1 and half weeks off   .

Love
a nervous and excited
Nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Nic (dolly) - just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow - hope EC goes well hun 

and good luck for Leni and iui - keeping my fingers crossed for you that this is THE one 

hello to everyone on the crew - hope you are all having a good weekend

LB
X


----------



## Jo P (Jun 6, 2003)

Dolly good luck for EC on Monday   I'll be keeping everything crossed for you, fri was busy at nuffield I was there till 10.15.

Amanda I hope your follicles grow over the weekend!  I'm at nuffield 9.25 mon so I might see you there.(in that tiny! waiting room).

Jake sorry to hear there aren't any more follicles, hopefully upping the dosage will help, fingers crossed it does. 

I Had my scan on fri and the follicles are on schedule for EC on wed, I have one more scan on mon to confirm. So I'm hoping they keep growing as they should.

good luck to everyone and keep smiling

Jo P


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Dolly (Nic)

Good luck for tomorrow hope you get lots of quality eggs.



Hope everyone else is ok?
Love Gemmaxxx
This 2ww is doing my head in


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi girls,
I've not posted for a while, and haven't even had chance to catch up on all the ups and downs of last week. Happy Belated Birthday to Dee.

I've been feeling quite rotten for the last couple of days. Can't work out whether its a fluey virus or the side effects of down regging - had terrible headache and felt lethargic, achey etc. Its my baseline tommorow so I just hope all the sniffings worked.

Good luck to everyone having EC this week, to all you special follie dollies (I want to be one tooooo NOW!), and to all the D/R stabbers and sniffers. And to those who had a pants week last week - I hope this one is better!

Keep warm shipmates (shiver me'timbers)
Hun xx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi girlies

Love the kangaroo Hun!! 
sorry to hear you haven't been well - hope you are feeling better soon and good luck for your Baseline scan tomorrow - hopefully you will start stimming soon!

Nic (Dolly) - good luck with EC tomorrow - hope it goes well and you get lots of lovely eggies!! ^thumbsup^

Jake - hope you are feeling better soon. I am sure your follies will have grown over the weekend. Fingers crossed for your next scan tomorrow.

Chick - hope you are ok - sorry to hear about the  - did she stay?? 

Leni - good luck for IUI on MOnday!

hello to everyone else - hope you are all getting on ok whatever stage you are at.

on a countdown til Thursday now for my BS appt. had a lovely day yesterday with my best mates and then we went out for gorge meal (italian - mmmmmmm!) my friends and my DH got a bit drunk!! ^drunk^ but i was very good and only had one and a half glasses of wine! 

going round mum and dad's for lovely roast beef dinner tonight - mmmmmmm! can't wait! haven't had to cook all weekend!! yey!!

well speak to you soon
love nicxxx


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all ok!!

Dolly good luck with EC tomorrow hope you had a great day meeting everyone! 

Hun good luck tomorrow for baseline you will soon be jabbing!!
we are at BH tomorrow, it was busy on friday so hope its not like that tomorrow!

Leni good luck for tomorrow!

GemmaB good luck on your 2ww we all know how that feels!!   

Jenny thanks i will be thinking of you to, what time is your scan tomorrow? good luck   

Jake i do hope your feeling a bit better its not over yet mate hope your still drinking that juice and water!!!
only takes one!!!! i have been thinking of you
      

see you in the waiting room tomorrow i have 10am appt
roll on tomorrow!!

love to you all
lisa
xxxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Evening girlies
Thanks for all your kind messages to boost me follies - I'm really grateful. I suppose I thought that we'd have enough follies/eggies to to go to blast but it looks like we won't. But there are heaps of BFPs on FF from 2 day ET and some with only a few eggies so.... (and of course it does only take 1 - I am listening Lise!)
Hun - hope you're feeling better. Sounds like down regging symptoms but take it easy - plenty of rest. You're on your way to being a follie dollie Hun
Jo P - good luck with scan tomorrow and the BIG JAB
Nic (Dolly) - Hope the meet up with you southerners was fun. Have a great EC tomorrow. Will be thinking of you
NicJ - you sound like you've got the riight idea on the catering front. Not long til Thursday!!
Lisa - good luck with the stab and sniff tonight. I'm in at 9.20 tomorrow so no doubt catch up with you then 
Leni - Go Leni Go   
Sending positive vibes to all    
Jakex


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Thanks for all your good wishes girls. They are much appreciated 

Feeling a bit tired, so only a quick post tonight.

Good luck to all, scanning, stimming, ec and et.

This is going to be our year ^thumbsup^

    

Leni x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all 

Just wanted to wish you all the best with the downreg, stabbing or scans this week but Nic (Dolly) all the best for EC tomorrow and Leni good luck with your IUI tomorrow!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Just popped in to say good luck to you all, especially Leni for tomorrow

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Crewmates

Just a quick one from me today .. don't want to be coughing all over the PC and spreading my germs through cyberspace!  

I know I said it yesterday ... but I just wanted to say again ........

*Loads and loads of luck
to everyone with
scans, EC or IUI tomorrow*​
I'll have my fingers crossed that you all get good news.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend .. it is definately quiet around here!

Lots of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi all

Hope you all had a good weekend. 

Dawn.    So lovely to speak! Haven't seen you post today - hope the flu type bug isn't getting worse. Keep those feet up! And keep positive.

Chick66 - Sorry AF has come. It seems as if you're body is stronger than the drugs - hopefully the team will know what to suggest when you get in touch with them. Hope you are OK ((((((hugs)))))

SueL - lovely too see Mrs 2nd Tri popping in!! HOpe all is OK with you and teasy and C of course!

Nic - Heaps of luck with EC tomorrow. 

Carol - Brilliant news your ICSI will go ahead. 

Jake - can't do those dancings at the moment - keep losing posts, so I'm going simple (literally actually!) but keeping everything crossed for you!

Well! Small drum roll for my body please - cos AF turned up today as predicted - the first time I've been on time since my IVF last MAY... So I'll start clomid tomorrow and,if the Lister can fit me in - I'llhave my baseline scan tomorrow afternoon!!! Feeling kind of ... positive - in a determined kindof way - which is weird given the week I've had,and can only be explained by the vibes from all of you xx 

Lots of love to all. Hope lots of follies grew this weekend, and that we have a really good week.

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Fee,

That's great news!  

I hope the Lister can fit you in and your BS goes well.

You're on your way!  

Loads of love and luck
Dee
xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Just a quickie from me girls. I am shattered after being up for 2 nights with my poorly little boy.

Just wanted to say Good luck Dolly, Leni and Fee tomorrow. Anyone i may have missed good luck to you too.

Dawn if your reading just wanted to say i had the flu and a bad head during my 2ww so hope yours turns out the same as mine.

Take care all will catch up soon

Love Kim x x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all ~ update from me!

Well i went to hospital friday and tehy have given me some provera to bring the old  on! As yet still nothing but i have a feelin..................its coming! (cd70 today!)

Have to call with day 1 this time & next etc and start d/r end of March, stil scheduled for e/c 6th May.

Hope you all well, will probably lay low for a while now and try to 4get, you know how it is!

Hope you all well & good luck x

Zoe x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Rainbowee's

Hope the weekend has been kind and you all feel relaxed and chilled.

Just a quick line from me today as I am feeling cr+p with the flu and AF rearing her ugly head. I am hanging onto the thought from you wonderful ladies that it is implantation bleeding and not full AF but I suppose only a bit of time will tell that one.

I will catch up with you all when I can, just back to bed for me for now.

Thanks to Kim, Mel and Paula for your support and advice. I am trying to stay calm.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Chick - good luck today

Dolly - thinking of you - it will all be over by the time you read this - have a really restful and exciting 2WW!!

DawnJ - hun!! Why didn't know about the spotting? Still can't find where you posted that - must have missed a post. Hang on in their girl. Does sound like the right time for implantation bleed. Please keep positive, relaxed and resting. xxxxxxxxxxx

Kim - so sorry Joe has been poorly. It is awful sitting up with them, cos those mummy's antennae mean you are constantly on edge. Hope you are both having a restful day today.

Paula - hope the news from the ozzy today is "all systems go" news. Try not to be too stressed - we're all rooting for you xxx

I'm not going for my scan today - by the time the Lister nurses rang me back the appointments were fullish, and they said it will be fine for tomorrow. So I'm on at 2.30pm. I'm already counting on fingers to see when ET will be. PLEASE GOD my one frostie makes it.

Hope we are all not too blue from it being Monday, and work etc.

I'm dreading the snow this week - how will I get to the Ozzy etc? 

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## annabel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi All

thanks for all the follie dancing and good luck messages but...

Its all over for us 

No response at all and very bluntly told no point trying again as likely to happen again was on max dose etc
but we would be ideal candidates for egg donar scheme.

feeling numb at the moment half expected this i think so dont know what we`ll do im very lucky to have children but as Matt hasnt suppose desicion will reley on him mainly.

im sorry i havn`t posted much over the time i have been with you but i want to say a big thank you to everyone for your support and really really hope everyone here gets the outcome they want and deserve.

Good luck to everyone.

love annie xxxxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi girls 

Long time since I last posted . To be exact 34 pages ago. Oops!!! 

Well i'm back . Get my results at 4 from my blood tests and all being well I start ICSI on day 2 of my next cycle (6/7th Feb)  

How os everyone doing.
?

Would love to hear from you all and where in your treatment you are

Hi Chick. Nice to see you on the boards, sorry to read the news mate but chin up. Definately go for those tests 1st then try again. Never give up

Babydust to all 

Kitty xxx


----------



## ju ju (Nov 12, 2003)

annabel and chick66,

so sorry to hear your news. take care and look afteryourselves.

chick, i hope everythink goes well for you in your future job hunting. 

lots of love to you both ju ju


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Hi crewmates,

Just a quick one...feeling shattered. IUI went ok, a bit more uncomfy than the last two. Resting up now.

Will catch up more with everyone's news tomorrow.

Thanks for all your good wishes, it really means a lot.

Leni x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Rainbow Crew

A much needed catch up post from me .. I feel as if I haven't posted properly for ages (2 days?)!!!

First off tonight ......... Hi to Chick!  Chick, I was devasted when I read your 3pm post but by the end of my catch up read I had a little smile on my face just for you!  I am so pleased the ovarian drilling idea give you hope .. let's hope it give your ovaries the kick start they and you both deserve! I said the other day, stick with us and your dream will eventually come true   ... I have moved you to the Crewmates until you get your dates .. hope this is ok?

Leni - Congratulations on your IUI .. you're off to the 2ww! Good luck, I hope we see a BFP from you!

Jake - I have a strange feeling that you had EC today .. though I can't find any reference to it anywhere? If I am right, I hope it went well - if I am wrong, sorry for being a bit early. Either way, I hope you are ok.

Nic (Dolly) - I hope that your EC went smoothly today .. looking forward to hearing your egg count news! xx

JoP - Hope your scan was good today and EC is going ahead on Thursday. Good luck for then, if I don't get a chance to say it later on in the week.

Fee - Good luck for your scan tomorrow .. I, as one of many on here, have my fingers tightly crossed that your little frostie is going to be magically for you. xx

ZoeB - Any sign of AF yet?

Kim - Hope Joe is much better today and you are less tired.  to you both.

Hun - Hope you are feeling better too .. this lurgy isn't nice at all. 

Paula - What on earth are you on about?   Walking through storms .. you wouldn't catch me doing that, I would go in the car!   
Pleased you had a great day on Friday .. not that there was any doubt that you wouldn't!

Dawn - I have posted to you on the 2ww thread ... hang on in there xxx 

Kitty - Hi, good to hear from you again. Not long til you are back on the rollercoaster. Good luck.

Hope everyone else is ok - happy and well.

As for me, plodding on at work as usual and fighting off the cold bugs. Anxiously awaiting the bad weather ... with a dread of driving 30 miles to work in it and also having to go to Peterborough (2 1/2 hours on the train) in it. Oh, well - I am off work on Thurday and Friday, so that is some consolation!

Catch you all again soon
Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1, EC 26/1?
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, scan 26/1, EC 28/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scan 26/1, EC 27-29/1
Nic (Dolly) IVF DR 27/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 21/1, 23/1, EC 26/1
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, EC 9/2
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??
Leni IUI test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Owennicki (Nicki) ICSI Feb
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Annabel and Matt

I was so sorry to read your news today. It is no wonder that you are feeling numb, hun - you must be absoutely devasted.

Take time to come to terms with what you have been told today .. you may want to get a second opinion, in time? Whatever happens, for now take comfort from each other.

Infertility can be so cruel and unfair, and I am sorry that you have been struck such an awful blow today.

Thinking of you both
Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## Jo P (Jun 6, 2003)

Annabel so sorry to hear your news at least you gave it your best shot.

Chick66 good luck with the drilling it sounds very painful!

Jake good luck with your follies!

Leni congrats and good luck with the 2ww.

Dolly how did it go?

Had my last scan today hooray
I have 5 follicles between 18 and 22mm and 7 more that should be big enough by wed, when I'm have my egg collection.

Good luck to everyone just off to do my final injection at 8pm and then it's over to the doctors to do the rest!!!

love JoP


----------



## Lise (Dec 1, 2003)

Hi there ladies,

Hope everybodys ok!!

Thanks paula yes your post is much appreciated even in works time good on you ^thumbsup^ 

Chick66 sounds positive so glad for you great ^thumbsup^

Leni glad things went ok for you take things easy now hope to be in the 2ww soon, see ya there 

Dee Thanks for the great list you always do a great job! THANK YOU!!!

Jake strange how things work out, be glad to get to bed tonight what a day!! 
how are you mate? WE WILL GET THERE!!!!!

Jenny How did the scan go today i was thinking of you!!
I saw the links you have put on about embyros fascinating thanks!!

well what a day we have had a scan it went ok about six follies there not yet big enough i have to go back on wed then may be EC on friday or monday  
we may not be having blasts as there may not be enough follies ^shocked^
we had so many last time, but then again i did OHSS!
just want to have two embryos put back next week thats all i pray for!!!!!!!!!!!!

take care 
love to everyone          

lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

ZoeB - hope af arrives for you soon, you've been waiting long enough!

Paula - no stressing, the bloods will be fine! Just get onto the ozzy!

Fee - wishing you lots of love for your Lister appointment tomorrow!

Chick and Annabel - so sorry to read of your sad news today ((((((((hugs)))))))))).

Kitty - lovely to hear from you, fingers crossed and good luck.

Trudy - I think it's 6-10 days, why don't you ask one of the nurses on here!

Leni - good luck to you in the 2ww!

Dee - another short week! Fantastic, just hope you don't get stuck in Peterborough!

Jo P - great news for you, all the best for Wednesday!

Lise - good luck for your next scan! It's heading in the right direction!

Anyone heard from Nic (Dolly)? ? ? 

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Evening all!
Annabel - sorry to hear your news ^group^ Take some time out and talk to your man and I'm sure you'll work things through bewteen you
Chick - where there's a drill there's hope 
Jo P - great news on those follies. Good luck Weds ^thumbsup^
Leni - well done - s'pose its over to the dreaded 2ww for you my girl 
Hun - how you doing - feeling any better 
DawnJ - you may be feeling c**p but it could be implantation bleeding 
Lisa - what can I say mate? Friday or Monday, does not matter. Good things come to those who wait. And we only need 1, right? 

I've decided that the clinic have given me the wrong follicle stimulating drug. Its stimulating the WRONG follies. The hair follicles and hairs on my legs are fantastic, but my ovary follies are a little slow on the uptake. No sudden boost of action I'm afraid, but I have a few reasonable size ones. So no EC today Dee and none tomorrow or weds, but we're on for Thursday 29th  Like Lisa, we were hoping for blasts, but looking less likely so focussing now on getting 1 
Love to all Rainbow Gang     
Jakex


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Fee

just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you hun 

take care
LB
X


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Thinking of you tomorrow Fee!!

Fingers x and legs and toes and well you know, just about everything. Hope the appointment goes well and sorry I wont see you. Maybe next time?

Love Dawn xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Good luck for tomorrow Fee. Hope all goes well for you.

Annabell so sorry to hear your news. . I know words cant help you at this time but just wanted to send you a hug.

Chick Hope the drilling helps you in some way. At least it gives you a bit of hope.

Dawn Thinking of you. You know where i am.

LB Hope your ok.  for you.

Sorry i havent mentioned everyone but i am thinking of you all. Its just my brain is still too tired to know what i want it to do.  

Love to you all

Kim x x x x


----------



## owennicki (Nov 22, 2003)

Just a quick note for Chick.
So sorry to hear your news felt a sudden saddness when reading your first message but then your latest news of the drilling - Sounds awful, 

but i just wanted to say you MUST believe 60% is a huge chance and to not forget that, We were given a 20% chance of survival for my DH and we truley believed that was a big %age, do not see it is a obstical, we saw his illness as a inconvienience which had to be overcome in order to move on, kind of like stopping for petrol - a damn inconvienience but cannot continue with out it! don't know if i am making sense but thought of this when i read your message.

Take care Nicki x x

ps DH is now in full remission!!!!!!! (guess that bit was important!)


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Dolly (nic)

Just wondering how you are this morning sweetie?

Hope all went really well for you yesterday and you have some good news from the clinic this morning!

Take it really easy today and rest up... busy week for you, so look after yourself.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Chick

So sorry I havent managed to post to you over the past few days but I did want to wish you well.

You have had such an awful few days and I


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorry Chick,
Pressed the wrong button!! Arh hormones!!

Just want to say well done to you for your positive and resolute mind to all of this IF Sh+t that you have had to go thru over the past week or so. YOu will get your dream, for that I truly hope, so hang on in there and keep smiling that gorgeous smile of yours. Hard work does pay off and I know you can do it!!!

Loads of love for you sweetie and we are all here for you whenever you need us.

Love Dawn xx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Chick

Thats the spirit girl.... You go for it!!!

You are going to be so much stronger and in control by being positive and I pray that it wont be long before you see that lovely BFP.

Keep it up Chick... you can do it!
You are such an inspiration!!

Good luck !!

Dawn x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Chick and annabel - sorry to hear the last couple of days have been rough for both of you. I hope you are both taking some time out to try and find a new perspective on things. Chick you sound positive about moving forwards, be strong and things will work out.

I hope everyone who has had EC or is building up to it is getting on ok and embies, eggs and follies are behaving.

I had baseline yesterday, and am waiting for my bloods to come back, and a call from the clinic on when to start stabbing. I've never done it before, but to be honest it doesn't look too bad. I hope its not. DH seemed a little disappointed that I seem so calm about the stabbing - I think he had some kind of weird fantasy about chasing me round the house with a dart gun (spent too much time in S. Africa!!!). Ha - scuppered! I think it will be all ok!

HOWEVER, our builders start on Thursday. WHICH MEANS THE PC WILL BE OUT OF BOUNDS! How I am going to cope without the news from you all I don't know. Work use is a faint possibility, but only if I am feeling really rebellious as lots of IT police and sackings. Don't need that. More likely I'll be creeping down in the middle of the night, and removing the polythene covering the entrance to the study, and sit there goggle eyed with 12 jumpers on in a brick dust haze. 

Lots of love to you all
Hun xx


----------



## ju ju (Nov 12, 2003)

chick its great to see you are so positive keep it up girl, and i hope everything works out for you and dp

love to you ju ju


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Morning ladies!

Hun - what a crucial time to be without PC!!! Hope you can sneak off to another pc somewhere. good luck with the stabbing!

Annabel. So sorry to read your post. You must be devastated  for you. As you say, you have three wonderful children - but it doesn't take away the longing does it. . It is worth putting your name down on the egg donor waiting list. It will give you time to save up - and it has a really good chance of working. Hope everything comes right for you both.

Chick - gosh my heart sank when I read your first post - but this drilling thing sounds hopeful (if painful!!). Hope this works for you.

Kitty - good luck for txt - great day to start on (but I'm not telling everyone why! 

Leni - Good luck on 2ww 

Dee -- ahhhh thanks for thinking of me. 2.30pm!! Last time I was there I howled like a baby when treatment was abandoned - so I hope to God they've forgotten me!!!

JO - hope scan went well, follies are doing great and it is all systems go for Thursday

Dawn - I've posted on Jitterers! Still keeping everything crossed for you. Thanks for your good wishes - means heaps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lise - Good luck for your 6 follies 

SueL - ahh - thanks for the good wishes xxxx

Jake - you always make me laugh! Here's dancing for your follies (not your legs heehee!) 

LB - thanks sweetheart - hope you are OK 

JuJu, Kim (get some rest xx), Lady P (hope scan is OK today), Nic, Paula, Sarah (also good luck with scan today), Sarz - FET same time as me? and everyone I've missed - hope all the scanning, stimming, and general getting ready is going OK.

Heaps of babydust to us all

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls - well it's been active on here the past few days!

Annie - sorry to hear your news.  I hope you and your DH are bearing up ok. 

Chick - your news keeps getting better!! glad that you have options to keep the dream alive and this drilling sounds like it could be your answer! fingers crossed!!

fee - good luck for this afternoon - i hope things go ok!

Hun - oh no I wanted you to be my stimming buddy!! i will have to keep an eye out for you at Bourn instead!! hope things go ok with the builders being there and you are not under too much stress with everything.

Dawn - I hope you are ok and that your spotting has stopped - fingers crossed for a big fat positive for you soon!! (i haven't checked the 2ww board yet but will go on there soon)

Jake - good luck for Thursday - sorry to hear that you might not be getting to go to blastocyst like you wanted but you still sound positive which helps and i am sure you will get enough lovely embies!! 

Lisa - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hopefully your follies will have developed and you will have enough for blast. fingers crossed.

Nic (Dolly) - hope you got on ok yesterday - we are all dying to know!!

hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned - hope you are all ok.

only 2 days to go now til my baseline scan - it seems to have taken forever to come around!! hopefully i will be given the all clear to start stimming soon! I will be at Bourn on Thursday morning anyway if anyone else is there?!!

well i will catch up again with you all later
have a good day
love nicjxxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Ahoy there cewmates - wow it is all happening on board HMS BFP 

Chick - wot a rollercoaster you are on hun - want to wish you good luck for the coming weeks - starting on Friday (not long to wait) - don't know anything about ovarian drilling but 60% sounds good to me - we'll be here each step of the way - the journey is longer for some than others as a lot of us are starting to see - but a journey it is and we will get there and the prize will be the same for each of us - and with some special luck there may be two prizes for you 

Jo and Jake - good luck with EC this week ladies - don't forget to have a shave Jake - you don't want to frighten the nurses.

Lisa - good luck with your scan on Wednesday and fingers crossed for EC for Ec this week or next.

Nicj - good luck with your baseline scan - you'll soon be stimming and well on your way!

Hun - good luck with the stabbing - luv the kangaroo by the way - so cute - hope you cope without your pc - it will all be worth it in the end.

Annabel - i was so sorry to read your post - want to send hugs to you hunny - please take care.

Nic (dolly) - hope you are ok after yesterday and are snuggling up on your sofa and getting plenty of rest - take care

hello to Kim and young Joe - hope you are getting lots of sleep and that the wee man is feeling better xx

Dee - a three day week - wot you like - you are nearly as bad as me   - hope you are doing something nice Dee and that this weather stays calm for your journeys to work.

Carol - i am pleased everything is going ahead for you - ICSI just might make all the difference - good luck hun

Fee - good luck for today - i will be thinking of you and hoping all goes well for you - which it will i am sure 

As for me - i am back to the clinic next Monday for first scan and expect iui to take place next week - so hoping it will be third time lucky.

A special mention to Paul and Jo - congratulations on their new status as fairy god parents to baby Jessica - enjoy every special moment

have a good day everyone
LB
X


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi my names olive but really suzie,
i have been chatting to a few of the girls on chat room and thought i would introduce myself. i have pcos and have had clomid and metformin and one course of ov stimms. which didnt work. i am now after badgering my gp starting clomid higher dose and metformin again so finger crossed.
hope to chat to you soon .
love suzie


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Chick - So good to hear you sounding positive.

Leni - Loadsa luck on the 2ww.

LB - Going again already, hoping this is your turn.

Hun - Hope the stabbing goes o.k.

Jake - Good luck with the EC.

Lisa - Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Nic (Dolly)& Dawn - Thinking of you both.

Nic J - Good luck with the scan and the stimming.

Fee - Hope the scan went o.k this afternoon?

Annie - 

Paula - Nearly there ......glad things are looking brighter for you.

Kim - Hope Joe is o.k?

Jo - God mummy to Jessica - How lovely.

Jo P - Hope the ec goes o.k tomorrow.

Dee - 3 day working week - bliss!

Everyone else I have missed, hope you are all doing o.k and good luck.

Laine x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello All

Have put this same post on the CLomid thread so sorry if you read it twice

Well after a really annoying wait in the hospital waiting room, only an running an hour and a half late  my scan went really well. They said that there were a couple of good sized follies and lots of smaller ones , but they pretty much said get home and start with the bms .....sounds good to me, I've come away feeling really positive.


Hope everything is good for everyone else at the moment.

Lots of love and babydust

Sarah xx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi rainbowers,

So much to catch up on more than 6 pages of 

My EC went well, they collected 15 eggs, which I was really pleased about, then went on to say we have an average prep from Ian's sample, when I went onto say what do you mean she said in the past there had been a concern - this concern had never been brought to our attention, so I was alittle pi**ed off. I had phone call today to say 10 have fertilised and they want to do a 3 day transfer, so ET booked for Thursday 7.30am. I'm feeling very bloated and seem to have alot of trapped wind, sorry if that's TMI, but hoping I'II start to feel better tomorrow - so all in all everything looks great. At least we know that we have fertilied eggs, were as with our previous IUI's well never knew, so we are a step ahead.

FEE - I hope your scan went well and I'm glad AF played ball for once and turned up on time.

Kim - I hope Joe is better today

Chick - Things are starting to turn around for you and so they should - Good luck

Leni - I'm so glad everything went well - See you in the 2ww soon.

Trudy - My clinic said implantation can take place anything upto 5 days post ET - hope that helps

JoP - Good luck for EC tomorrow, 5 other ladies were also having EC on Monday at the Nuffield. Praying for lots of eggs.

Lise - Good luck, sending you lots of growing vibes.

Jake - Growing vibes for you to.

Auntie Dawn - Thank you for everything you say to me, you always sought me out. Now you rest up and take things easy and I'II call you in a couple of daysxxxx

Hun - Good luck with your treatment and your building work.

Carol - I'm glad your nana is alittle better.

Suzie - Welcome.

Dee - Enjoy your two days off - has the snow arrived with you yet ?

I know I've missed lots of people, but send my love to everyone.

Catch up again tommorrow.
Love nic (Dolly)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Girls!

"News Flash" first tonight .........

*^snowman^ The snow has arrived here! ^snowman^*​
... not that it is anything I should be getting excited about considering I have to go away with work tomorrow!   So advance, apologies for absence from me, doubt I will get on here tomorrow as I probably won't get home til fairly late.  

Oh and all of you envious of me doing a 3 day week this week ... well that's all gone pear shaped too and I have to go in on Thursday! Still, at least I have Friday to look forward to!  

Anyway, what a busy day it has been on here today....

JoP - Excellent news on your scan and loads of luck to you for EC tomorrow.

Lise - Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Jake - LMAO at your hair follie story ... good luck for EC on Thursday.

Chick66 - Yeah ... things are looking up for you, I think! Good luck for your review on Friday.

Fee - I hope your scan went well this afternoon and you are on the road.

LB - Good luck for Monday .. fingers crossed, mate - 3rd time lucky! xxx

S4rah - Enjoy the BMS!

Nic (Dolly) - Hope you are ok, hun. xx

Carol - Great news about your Nana gettinng out of hospital ... hopefully she is on her way to a speedy recovery.
Hope the dreams settle down and the hot flushes decide to be kind to you this time. xx

Hun - Sorry to hear you are going to be without your PC .. it will be worth it when all the work is done but we will miss you. If you do manage to sneak on ... how long are the builders due to take?

Paula - Wow ... honesty and integrity! That should make the local news tonight!  
Keep nagging about your bloods ... and roll on the 6th. xx

Olive (Suzie) - Welcome ... I hope you manage to pursuade your GP about upping your drugs. Good luck.

Jo - Will be thinking of you tomorrow, mate. Loads of luck, I am sure you will be absolutely fine. xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok ... will be back on Thursday (so steady with the gossip or I will be catching up forever! lol), if not before.

Loads of Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Nic

We must have been posting at the same time! 

Absolutely fantastic news on your 10 embies ... loads of luck to you for transfer on Thursday.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi girls and thank you for all my messages.

Good news, blood test came back ok so start short protocol Icsi on second day of next AF due 6/7th Feb.

I'm back on the rollercoaster again but with a grat set of buddies to journey with

Dee: quick note hun.  start short protocol ICSI 6/7th Feb not down regging as you have put me down for  . Only 2-3 weks rollercoaster this time. Crickey!!!!

Kitty xxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

wow Nic - well done on your EC! ^thumbsup^ that's fab news!
good luck for Thursday 

good news for you too Sarah!! get down to business eh?!!

Suzie - welcome to FF and good luck with your GP! hope you get some good news soon

Paula - glad you got some good news too and that you are feeling a bit better about everything!

LB - good news that you can start again next week - hope this is the one for you!

Carol - hope you manage to get a good night's sleep soon - i found that the downregging drugs keep me awake aswell for some reason! and i love my sleep!!
hope your nan is feeling better soon- good news that she is coming home! 

hello to everyone else - sending you lots of babydust vibes!! 

love nicxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

The Cyclers!
Carol ICSI BCP 3/1 DR 22/1 EC 23/2
CarolB donor IVF 
Carro (Caroline) ICSI DR 8/1
CJ FET DR 5/1, Blood Tesr 21/1, FET 5/2
Dee DR 31/1 EC 9/3
Fee FET Clomid 25/1 scan 27/1
Harriet ICSI DR 5/1, Scan 19/1, Stimms 21/1
Holly667 IVF DR 20/1
Hun IVF DR 12/1, BS 26/1, EC 9/2
Jake ICSI DR 29/12/03, BS 14/1, Scan 23/1, 24/1, EC 29/1
JenniferF IVF DR 12/12/03, Stims 19/1, Scan 26/1
Jo P ICSI DR 28/12/03, BS & Stims 14/1, scan 26/1, EC 28/1
Kate12 FET DR 9/1, BS 2/2, FET 20/2
Kimric IVF BS 7/1, Metforim for 8 weeks then March .. Go!!![/b]
Kitty1 ICSI DR 6-7/2
LadyP IVF Stims 22/1, Scans 27/1, 29/1
LB IUI Feb
Lise IVF DR 26/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 26/1, 28/1
Nic (Dolly) IVF DR 27/12/03, BS 12/1, Scans 21/1, 23/1, EC 26/1
NicJ ICSI DR 12/1, BS 29/1, EC 9/2
Paula ICSI provisional DR 6/2 
S4arh Clomid Scan 27/1
Sarz FET Natual - first week in Feb
Tallulah ICSI DR 4/1
Tinkerbell64 ICSI DR 31/12/03, Stims 21/1, EC 5/2










Our Current Rainbow 2WWers!
DawnJ ICSI test 30/1
Gemma B IVF test 31/1
Imogen ICIS test 6/2
Trudy26 IVF test ??
Leni IUI test ??










The Crewmates!
Caron FET sorting out polyps first
Charlotte IVF Jan/Feb
Chick66 IUI Review appt 30/1, Ovarian drilling next maybe?
ChrisB FET Jan
Feistyblue (Claire) DIUI Feb
Fi FET Jan
Fiffi IVF sometime in 2004
Gail M IVF March
JDRobinson (Janet) review appt 17/3
Jo IVF in 2004 when all fit and well!!
Kimmy FET sometime in 2004
Larac (Lara) FET Feb/March
MichelleK FET Jan
Nicnack ICSI April
Owennicki (Nicki) ICSI Feb
Suz ICSI Jan
Shelley IUI Feb
ZoeB ICSI Starting March, EC 6/5


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi everyone
Dolly - Excellent news on your embies, Good luck with ET on Thursday  

Carol - So please to see your nana is out of hospital, hope you get some nice ^sleepy^ ^sleepy^ tonight

Dee - Hope your cold is getting better, you need your nose for Sunday  , Oh you had better get your sledge out   you lucky thing,I love the snow !!!!

Kim - I hope Joe gets better as the days go on, tell him Aunty Jo Jo says he has to get better soon x x 

LB - Great news that you can start again Good luck, hope this is the one for you x x

Sarah - Go for it girl, loads of BMS coming (sorry for the pun)   your way  

Nic - Great news on EC !!!

Kitty - Well done on your bloods, Good luck for this cycle, fingers crossed this is the one x x 

Hope everyone is OK with sniffing, stabbing, scanning and waiting 

Love and hugs to you all

Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi all

Jake - wishing you all the best for Thursday's EC, just remember - looking for quality eggies!

Hun - awwwww your post sitting at the pc in the middle of the night  you must get your FF fix! Hope all goes well with your first jab!

NicJ - not long for you!

Carol - sorry you are tired...... lets just hope the drugs are working!   sounds like it! Hope your nana is doing OK too 

LB - back on the rollercoaster so quickly! Hope this is the one!

Paula - what a relief on the FSH! Great news! roll on 6th Feb!

Olive/Suzie - welcome to FF and good luck with the clomid!

S4rah - wishing you lots of fun and good luck!

Dolly (Nic) - fab to hear from you. great news on your 10 embryo's that are working away and waiting for you on Thursday! take it easy, drink lots of fluids and enjoy doing nothing for a few days! 

Dee - you might get snowed in, even less time at work!

Kitty - great news on your bloods!

Jo - love to you for tomorrow!

Fee - hope you got on OK with the scan today?

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

OMG Carol, hope it's worth it and if it isn't edible at least it's made you laugh!!!! and me!!!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

How funny Carol, at least he is trying and has given a few of us a giggle

Sarah
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

LMAO @ John and Carol  

Hope you are both tucking into it right now !!!!  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

about the pavalova  I hope it was scrummy in the end 

Jo - Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow. 

Love 

J xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Congratulations to John the Chef!  

I want some pavlova now!

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home Rainbow Crew

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=58;action=display;threadid=6194;start=0#lastPostlastPost

Love and Luck to you all
Dee
xxx


----------

